# HID issues



## browningbuck225 (Sep 11, 2013)

I bought my bike used and it had a plug-n-play HID set up on it. When I turn the low beams on only one light comes on at at time. I'm new to the whole HID deal. But here is my real question. I can turn the lights on, and the left side (from sitting on bike) comes on. If I turn the lights off, then turn them back on, the right side comes on. Then I can unplug and reconnect the left side while the right side is still on and they will both be on. What is the deal with this? I hate electrical gremlins and this for sure is one.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got home made hids. A few things I've learned...
Low battery can cause that. 
A bad connection somewhere can cause that. 
A bad ground can cause that. 
The ballasts like to cool before coming back on, so turning them off and on can make them act like that. 
I don't know how the plug and play system looks. But disconnect and clean any connectors you see. And look where the ballasts are grounded. I ran mine all the way to the battery, just to make sure.


----------



## browningbuck225 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the reply. I will have to check my grounds and see where they are run to. I did notice there is no grease in the connections, so there may be some crud in there. I've never had HID's on anything before, so this is a first time for me.


----------

